# Pick Up Lines!



## RandomDude

Ladies! Pick up lines! Do tell of your impressions of these: 






























Now we all know the dirty ones, but lets keep it "PG" 










Also what else have you heard that you found - good? funny? shocking!?! 

Men! Any other great ones you found post them here!


----------



## EllisRedding

"If you were a booger I would pick you first"

"Excuse me, are you hiring? I heard you have an opening you need filled."

"You must have wi fi because I feel a strong connection."


----------



## RandomDude

One hundred views and no female response, guess the impression is consistently - SILENCE and disapproval!


----------



## Fozzy

"Get in the van."


----------



## Nucking Futs

Does this napkin smell like chloroform to you?


----------



## MrsAldi

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsAldi

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## *Deidre*

Fozzy said:


> "Get in the van."


hahaha!!!


----------



## arbitrator

*To a good-looking gal who is wearing some tight-fitting pants in a bar!

"Hey, Babe! Exactly how do you get into those pants?" 

She replies in one of two ways ~

(1) "You could try buying me a drink!" (OR)

(2) "Go ahead and come on in, Darling ~ there's one a$$ in here already!"*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucy999

MrsAldi said:


>


I keep coming back to laugh my azz off with this one. If some guy said that to me, I'd probably go out with him based on the sheer hilarity of it. Sense of humor goes a long way with me. That's what attracted me to my bf. Well, that and his shaved head.  


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## uhtred

Hi, I'm Orlando Bloom

Which to my dismay is going to be a lot more effective than "Hi, I"m Uhtred".


----------



## Wolf1974

Do you have any Irish in you? Want some?

How bout you and me just skip the small talk and go get A pizza and ****....... Oddly I have seen this one work before .


----------



## EllisRedding




----------



## ButtPunch

How about let's go back to my place and have a warm beer and but*****?

What....you don't like warm beer?


----------



## Fozzy

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EllisRedding




----------



## EllisRedding




----------



## MJJEAN

"Nice shoes. Wanna ****?"

I actually saw that one work at a goth club back in the 90's.


----------



## arbitrator

Fozzy said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*As a Referee, now I can fully expect some wisea$$ high school or college football captain to exactly ask me that during the pregame football coin toss!

I'll just tell him to go ask his "head" cheerleader that question!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy

arbitrator said:


> *As a Referee, now I can fully expect some wisea$$ high school or college football captain to exactly ask me that during the pregame football coin toss!
> 
> I'll just tell him to go ask his "head" cheerleader that question!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


"Your chances are excellent, as long as you don't mind it coming from someone who looks like George Washington."


----------

